# Cleaning canister filters



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Just curious as to the frequency that you clean your canister filter?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Only when I notice an appreciable reduction in water flow...so about every other month or so.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

About the same here, every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of it depends on the load in your tank and the type of filter.

I usually do the back flush every 2 - 3 months and a tear-down every 6 months. I have never really noticed a slow in the water flow in the Eheims even after 6 months, so I just use the above schedule with good results.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

JanS said:


> I have never really noticed a slow in the water flow in the Eheims even after 6 months, so I just use the above schedule with good results.


That is why I ask because my Eheim just keeps working. I let it go 3 months once after reading that other Eheim users wait that long but boy when I cleaned it then I really was dirty. I am an ex-reefer and I guess I am still concerned about that crud still being in the tanks eco-system.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I place a sponge over the intake strainer of my eheims to act as a pre-filter, I clean it once a month and the canister itself every 6 months.

Giancarlo


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Did you make this sponge? or is there somewhere you can purchase them online?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I get it from The Hidden Reef, it's a little longer than needed so I cut it into two.










You can buy it online here:
http://www.thehiddenreef.com/saltwa...ium_supplies_reef_products/filters_sponge.htm

Giancarlo


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

Once a year on my Eheim 2260
7-8 times a year on the smaller ones.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm curious if the Eheim Pro II's flow indicator actually helps indicate whether or not it's time to clean your filter?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I clean my Fluvals hoses once a month, rinse out sponges & replace floss weekly/bi-weekly, clean propellar as needed.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> I'm curious if the Eheim Pro II's flow indicator actually helps indicate whether or not it's time to clean your filter?


Good question.... I forget to even check mine since the hoses are turned toward the wall, and it's under a stand so it isn't easily visible. I'll have to remember to check it next time it's cleaning time.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Flow indicator*

I never use the flow indicator, I see the water getting less clear than iIwant, and I find the canister is cruddy, about every 2 months.

I do not use a prefilter and the intake is right against the gravel so I may be pcking up more crud than is necessary (but the gravel is really clean)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I actually took out the ball used as an indicator in my Eheim 2026. I kept getting a slight rattle and it went away when I took it out.


----------

